# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين ليبيا >  قانون رقم (11) لسنة 1984م بشأن المرور على الطرق العامة

## هيثم الفقى

قانون رقم (11) لسنة 1984م بشأن المرور على الطرق العامة 
مؤتمر الشعب العام،

تنفيذاً لقرارات المؤتمرات الشعبية في دور انعقادها العادي الثالث لسنة 92 / 1393 من وفاة الرسول الموافق 1983م. التي صاغها الملتقى العام للمؤتمرات الشعبية واللجان الشعبية والاتحادات والنقابات والروابط المهنية(مؤتمر الشعب العام) في دور انعقاده العادي التاسع في الفترة من 8 إلى 13 جماد الأول 1393 من وفاة الرسول الموافق 11 إلى 16 فبراير 1984م. وعلى قانون العقوبات الليبي، وعلى القانون رقم 13 لسنة 1971م. بشأن المرور على الطرق العامة والقوانين المعدلة له.

صيغ القانون الآتي

الفصل الأول

المركبات الآلية وأنواعها

المادة الأولى

في تطبيق أحكام هذا القانون، يقصد بالمركبة الآلية كل مركبة ذات محرك آلي معدة للسير على الطرق العامة عدا المعدة للسير على السكك الحديدية.

وتعتبر في حكم المركبة الآلية كل مركبة مقطورة بإحدى المركبات الآلية.

وتعتبر من الطرق العامة في تطبيق أحكام هذا القانون الطرق والمسالك الصالحة لمرور المركبات داخل المزارع والمنشآت العامة أو الخاصة وما في حكمها.

المادة الثانية

تتحدد أنواع المركبات الآلية بما يلي:

1 - سيارة خاصة: وهي المعدة للاستعمال الشخصي.

2 - سيارة ركوب عامة: وهي المعدة لنقل سبعة ركاب فأقل بمقابل.

3 - سيارة حافلة: وهي المعدة للنقل العام أو الخاص للركاب أو لنقل الركاب في رحلات سياحية.

4 - سيارة نقل بضائع: وهي المعدة لنقل البضائع والمهمات والحيوانات سواء كانت مخصصة للاستعمال الخاص أو للنقل بمقابل ويجوز لهذه السيارة حمل بعض الركاب في حدود ما تقرره اللجنة الشعبية العامة للعدل.

5 - سيارة جرارة: وهي معدة لجر المركبات المقطورة ولا يسمح تصميمها بوضع أية حمولة عليها.

6 - مركبة مقطورة: وهي المعدة للسير على عجلتين فأكثر مقطورة بمركبة آلية.

7 - دراجة نارية: وهي المعدة للسير على عجلتين أو ثلاث عجلات ولا يكون تصميمها على شكل سيارة مهما بلغت قوة المحرك.

ويجوز بقرار من اللجنة الشعبية العامة للعدل إلحاق أي نوع آخر من المركبات الآلية بإحدى الأنواع المذكورة في هذه المادة.

الفصل الثاني

الترخيص للمركبات الآلية

(المادة الثالثة) 

مع عدم الإخلال بأحكام الاتفاقيات الدولية التي تكون الجماهيرية العربية الليبية الشعبية الاشتراكية طرفاً فيها، لا يجوز تسيير أية مركبة آلية على الطرق العامة دون ترخيص بذلك من الجهة المختصة بالترخيص طبقاً لأحكام هذا القانون واللوائح والقرارات الصادرة بمقتضاه.

ويجوز بقرار من أمين اللجنة الشعبية العامة للعدل والأمن العام حظر الترخيص لبعض أنواع من المركبات، أو إلغاء الترخيص لها، وذلك لدواعي المصلحة العامة.

وفي حالة حظر الترخيص باستعمال المركبة الآلية أو إلغاء الترخيص الممنوح لها وفقاً لحكم الفقرة السابقة، يتم الاستيلاء على المركبة الآلية على أن يعوض مالكها وفقاً لقواعد التعويض المعمول بها في التشريعات النافذة، وذلك مع عدم الإخلال بحكم المادة الثالثة مكرر من هذا القانون.

(المادة الثالثة)مكرر 

تصادر المركبات الصحراوية دون تعويض في الحالات الآتية:- 

1 -إذا تم استيرادها دون الحصول على ترخيص بذلك.

2 -إذا تم ضبطها في الأماكن التي يصدر بتحديدها قرار من أمين اللجنة الشعبية العامة للعدل والأمن العام، ولو كان مرخص باستعمالها.

3 - إذا تم استعمالها بدون ترخيص وذلك أياً كان مكان وجودها.

(المادة الرابعة)

يقدم طلب الترخيص للمركبة الآلية من قبل مالكها أو من وكيله على النموذج الذي تعده اللجنة الشعبية العامة للعدل لهذا الغرض مرفقة به المستندات المثبتة لشخصية الطالب وملكيته للمركبة، وكذلك التوكيل في حالة تقديم الطلب من قبل وكيل المالك.

فإذا كانت المركبة ستستخدم كسيارة ركوب عامة فيجب أن ترفق بالطلب كذلك رخصة من البلدية المختصة باستخدام المركبة الآلية في هذا الغرض، فإذا كانت حدود السير تجاوز البلدية إلى بلدية أخرى أو أكثر فيجب أن ترفق بالطلب موافقة كتابية من اللجنة الشعبية العامة للعدل على استخدام المركبة على الخطوط المذكورة.

وإذا كانت المركبة ستستخدم لأغراض سياحية فيجب أن ترفق بالطلب - إضافة إلى ما هو مبين بالفقرة السابقة – موافقة الجهات المختصة على استخدامها في هذا الغرض وذلك طبقاً لما تحدده اللجنة الشعبية العامة للعدل.

(المادة الخامسة)

تقدم المركبة الآلية المطلوب لها الترخيص لفحصها فنياً من قبل مالكها أو وكيله أوالمسئول عنها وذلك في الزمان والمكان اللذين تحددهما الجهة المختصة بالترخيص.

ويشمل الفحص الفني تجربة أجهزة المركبة والتحقق من استيفائها لشروط المتانة والأمن وذلك كله وفقاً للتحديد الذي يصدر به قرار من اللجنة الشعبية العامة للعدل.

(المادة السادسة)

إذا ثبت من خلال الفحص الفني عدم صلاحية المركبة الآلية فيخطر طالب الترخيص بكتاب مسبب برفض طلبه وذلك خلال عشرة أيام من تاريخ الفحص.

(المادة السابعة)

إذا ثبت من الفحص الفني صلاحية المركبة الآلية فعلى طالب الترخيص أن يقدم وثيقة تأمين عنها ضد الحوادث لمدة الترخيص صادرة من الشركة التي تزاول عمليات التأمين على المركبات الآلية في الجماهيرية العربية الليبية الشعبية الاشتراكية ووفقاً لأحكام قانون التأمين الإجباري عن المسئولية المدنية الناشئة عن حوادث المركبات الآلية.

(المادة الثامنة)

لا يجوز الترخيص لسيارة ركوب عامة أو تجديد ترخيصها إذا مضى على صنعها عشر سنوات إلا إذا ثبت من الفحص الفني صلاحيتها لمدة أخرى يحددها قرار الفحص.

(المادة التاسعة)

لا يجوز الترخيص لسيارة ركوب عامة بالعمل داخل حدود البلدية الواحدة ما لم تكن مجهزة بعداد توافق عليه الجهة المختصة بالترخيص.

ويجوز لشرطة المرور فحص العداد في أي وقت فإن وجد به خلل حجزت اللوحتان المعدنيتان إلى أن يتم إصلاح العداد أو الاستعاضة عنه بعداد سيلم.

ويتحدد مقابل استعمال سيارات الركوب العامة للجمهور بقرار من اللجنة الشعبية للبلدية وذلك فيما يتعلق بالنقل داخل حدود البلدية وبقرار من اللجنة الشعبية العامة للمرافق فيما يتعلق بالنقل بين بلديتين أو أكثر.

ولا يجوز لأية مركبة آلية مسجلة في الجماهيرية العربية الليبية الشعبية الاشتراكية مغادرة البلاد إلا بترخيص خاص من اللجنة الشعبية للعدل في البلدية التي أجرى التسجيل في نطاقها تحدد فيه مدة بقائها في الخارج.

فإذا كانت مغادرة المركبة الآلية نهائية وجب الحصول أيضاً على ترخيص بتصديرها من أمانة الاقتصاد والصناعات الخفيفة.

وتحدد بقرار من اللجنة الشعبية العامة للعدل الشروط والأوضاع الخاصة بخروج المركبات الآلية من الجماهيرية العربية الليبية الشعبية الاشتراكية وكيفية التصرف في أرقامها إذا كانت مغادرتها للبلاد نهائية.

( المادة العاشرة)

تصدر التراخيص على النموذج المعد لذلك متضمناً البيانات التي تحددها اللجنة الشعبية العامة للعدل وتدون هذه البيانات في سجل خاص يحفظ لدى الجهة المختصة بالترخيص كما تدون به كافة التغييرات التي تدخل على الترخيص.

ويجب أن يحدد في الترخيص أقصى وزن وارتفاع وعرض للحمولة بالنسبة لسيارات نقل البضائع، وأقصى عدد الركاب المصرح بنقلهم بالنسبة لسيارات الركوب والدراجات النارية.

(المادة الحادية عشرة)

يصدر بتحديد رسوم استخراج الترخيص المنصوص عليه في المادة الثالثة من هذا القانون ومدة سريانه وإجراءات تجديده قرار من اللجنة الشعبية العامة للعدل.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

( المادة الثانية عشرة)

تصرف لمالك المركبة الآلية علامة مميزة للمدة التي دفعت عنها الرسوم، ويجب وضع هذه العلامة في مكان بارز في المركبة الآلية تحدده الجهة المختصة بالترخيص.

(المادة الثالثة عشرة)

على مالك المركبة الآلية- عند تغيير محل إقامته- إبلاغ الجهة التي صدر عنها الترخيص بكتاب مسجل وذلك خلال ثلاثة أشهر على الأكثر من تاريخ التغيير.

(المادة الرابعة عشرة)

على مالك المركبة الآلية الحصول – مقدما- على موافقة الجهة المختصة بالترخيص على إجراء أي تغيير في وجوه استعمال المركبة أو أوصافها أو استبدال جزء جوهري من أجزائها مما يترتب عليه تغيير البيانات المدونة بالترخيص، وعلى المالك في هذه الحالة تقديم المركبة للفحص الفني خلال ستين يوماً على الأكثر من تاريخ الحصول على الموافقة.

وإذا كان من شأن التغيير المشار إليه زيادة الرسوم المقررة على المركبة الآلية وجب أداء فرق الرسوم من تاريخ الموافقة إلى نهاية مدة الترخيص.

وإذا أجرى التغيير بالمخالفة لأحكام هذه المادة فيعتبر ترخيصها ملغياً من تلقاء نفسه وتسحب لوحتاها المعدنيتان ويلتزم مالكها بأداء فرق الرسوم عن كامل مدة الترخيص إضافة إلى العقوبة المقررة طبقاً للمادة(الخامسة والخمسين) من هذا القانون. ولمالك المركبة تجديد إجراءات الترخيص بعد العقوبة.

(المادة الخامسة عشرة)

يجب تجديد الترخيص خلال الثلاثين يوماً التالية لانتهاء مدته وعلى مالك المركبة تقديم وثيقة التأمين المنصوص عليها في المادة (السابعة) من هذا القانون وسداد قيمة الغرامات الواجب أداؤها بسبب مخالفة أحكام هذا القانون واللوائح والقرارات الصادرة بمقتضاه.

وتعفى من رسم الترخيص أو تجديده المركبة الآلية التي توقف عن السير لسبب من الأسباب مدة لا تقل عن سنة ويشترط لسريان هذا الإعفاء إيداع ترخيص المركبة ولوحتيها المعدنيتين لدى الجهة المختصة بالترخيص.

ويجب على مالك المركبة الذي استغنى عن تسييرها نهائياً لعدم صلاحيتها إخطار الجهة المختصة بالترخيص وذلك خلال شهرين على الأكثر من تاريخ الاستغناء عنها لهذا السبب، وفي هذه الحالة يلغى تسجيل المركبة ولا تجوز إعادته بأي حال من الأحوال.

(المادة السادسة عشرة)

يجوز منح ترخيص تجاري للشركات العامة التي تمارس تجارة المركبات الآلية أو إصلاحها أو صنعها وذلك بعد تقديم ما يثبت قيدها في السجل التجاري ووثيقة التأمين المشار إليها في المادة(السابعة) من هذا القانون.

ولا يجوز استعمال هذا الترخيص إلا في الأحوال الآتية:- 

أ) انتقال المركبة الآلية من المصنع أو مكان الوصول إلى موقع الشركة.

ب) تجربة المركبة الآلية أمام المشتري.

ج) انتقال المركبة الآلية إلى محل التصليح وتجربتها بعد إصلاحها.

د) انتقال المركبة الآلية من موقع الشركة إلى الجهة المختصة بالترخيص.

(المادة السابعة عشرة)

يجوز التنازل عن الترخيص المنصوص عليه في المادة (الثالثة) من هذا القانون عند نقل ملكية المركبة الآلية ويتم ذلك بوثيقة يحررها الموظف المختص بالجهة المختصة بالترخيص بشرط أن يقدم ذو الشأن ما يثبت انتقال الملكية إليه والأوراق والمستندات الأخرى المتعلقة بالمركبة مستوفاة الشروط، وبعد سداد قيمة الغرامات الواجب أداؤها بمقتضى أحكام هذا القانون واللوائح والقرارات الصادرة بمقتضاه.

ويكون المتنازل إليه مسئولاً عن تنفيذ أحكام هذا القانون من تاريخ التنازل المشار إليه في الفقرة السابقة.

ومع عدم الإخلال بأحكام القانون المدني، يقيد حق الامتياز على المركبات الآلية لمصلحة البائع، ويثبت ذلك في ترخيص المركبة.

ولا يجوز لمشتري المركبة التي عليها حق امتياز للبائع، التصرف فيها أو السفر بها إلى خارج البلاد، قبل شطب الامتياز أو حصوله على موافقة خطية من البائع تخول ذلك.

(المادة الثامنة عشرة)

يجوز بقرار من اللجنة الشعبية العامة للعدل تحديد لون مميز لأي نوع من المركبات الآلية عدا السيارات الخاصة.

ولا يجوز لملاك السيارات الخاصة طلاؤها بلون يماثل اللون المحدد لمركبات القوات المسلحة أو اللون المحدد لغيرها من المركبات الآلية وفقاً لحكم الفقرة السابقة.

( المادة التاسعة عشرة)

يجب أن تحمل كل مركبة آلية أثناء سيرها على الطريق العامة لوحتين معدنيتين يكتب عليهما رقم الترخيص وتثبت إحداهما في مقدمة المركبة والثانية في مؤخرتها، وذلك في المكان الذي تعينه الجهة المختصة بالترخيص.

أما في المقطورة فيكتفي بوضع لوحة واحدة في مؤخرتها.

ويجب أن تدمغ اللوحات المعدنية بالعلامات الرسمية المخصصة لهذا الغرض وأن تكون ظاهرة ظهوراً يمكن قراءتها من بعد مناسب ولا يجوز حجبها أو نزعها من مكانها أو إبدالها أو تغييرها.

ويحدد بقرار من اللجنة الشعبية العامة للعدل شكل هذه اللوحات ومواصفاتها وألوانها المميزة والبيانات التي تدون عليها وطريقة تدوينها وتثبيتها على المركبات الآلية.

(المادة العشرون)

1 - تعتبر اللوحات المعدنية علامات رسمية تختص الدولة وحدها بإعدادها ودمغها ويعتبر استعمال مالك المركبة لها على سبيل الانتفاع بها مقابل سداد الرسم الذي تحدده اللجنة الشعبية العامة للعدل.

2 - وعلى مالك المركبة إعادة اللوحتين إلى الجهة المختصة بالترخيص خلال شهر على الأكثر من تاريخ استغنائه عن استعمال المركبة بسبب عدم صلاحيتها أو سحب ترخيصها أو لغير ذلك من الأسباب.

3 - ويجب على المالك أن يخطر الجهة المختصة بالترخيص أو أقرب مركز للشرطة عند فقد أو تلف إحدى اللوحتين أو كلاهما لأي سبب من الأسباب وعلى مركز الشرطة إبلاغ الجهة المختصة بالترخيص خلال ثماني وأربعين ساعة على الأكثر من تاريخ إبلاغه بذلك.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الفصل الثالث

الترخيص لقيادة المركبات الآلية

(المادة الحادية والعشرون)

1 - مع عدم الإخلال بأحكام الاتفاقيات الدولية التي تكون الجماهيرية العربية الليبية الشعبية الاشتراكية طرفاً فيها لا تجوز قيادة أية مركبة آلية دون الحصول على ترخيص بذلك من الجهة المختصة بالترخيص.

2 - وتحدد رسوم الترخيص ومدة سريانه وتجديده وشروط التجديد بقرار من اللجنة الشعبية العامة للعدل.

( المادة الثانية والعشرون)

1 - يستمر سريان تراخيص المركبات الآلية القادمة إلى الجماهيرية العربية الليبية الشعبية الاشتراكية وتراخيص القيادة الصادرة عن السلطات الرسمية الأجنبية وذلك لمدة ثلاثة أشهر من تاريخ الدخول إلى الجماهيرية بشرط أن تعتمد خلال هذه المدة من كل من أمانة العدل واللجنة الشعبية للمكتب الشعبي للاتصال الخارجي.

2 - ويجوز منح تراخيص قيادة ليبية للحاصلين على تراخيص قيادة من السلطات الأجنبية وذلك وفقاً للشروط والأوضاع التي تقررها اللجنة الشعبية العامة للعـدل.

( المادة الثالثة والعشرون)

أولاً: تقسم تراخيص القيادة إلى الدرجات التالية:

1 - الدرجة الأولى وتقسم إلى فئتين:

الفئة (أ): وتخول حامليها قيادة الدراجات النارية التي تحدد اللجنة الشعبية العامة للعدل أنواعها ومواصفاتها والقيود المفروضة عليها وشروط منحها.

الفئة (ب): وتخول حامليها قيادة السيارات الخاصة التي لا تزيد حمولتها على طن ونصف، ولا يجاوز حجم مقطورتها – عند وجودها – حجم السيارة نفسها ولا تزيد حمولة المقطورة على ثلثي حمولة السيارة.

2- الدرجة الثانية:

وتخول حامليها قيادة سيارات الركوب العامة وسيارات نقل البضائع بدون مقطورة.

3 - الدرجة الثالثة:

وتخول حامليها قيادة سيارات نقل البضائع بمقطورة والحافلات ولا تمنح هذه التراخيص إلا بعد مضي سنة واحدة من تاريخ الحصول على ترخيص الدرجة الثانية.

4 - الدرجة الرابعة: وتقسم إلى فئتين:

فئة (أ): وتخول حامليها قيادة الجرارات الزراعية.

فئة (ب): وتخول حامليها قيادة الروافع والآلات الثقيلة المستخدمة في شق وتعبيد الطرق والحفر والحصادات والآلات الزراعية الثقيلة وتحدد اللجنة الشعبية العامة للعدل أنواعها ومواصفاتها وشروط منحها بقرار يصدر عنها.

ثانياً: 1- يخول الترخيص من الدرجة الثانية قيادة المركبات المدرجة في الفئة (ب) من الدرجة الأولى.

2- ويخول الترخيص من الدرجة الثالثة قيادة المركبات المدرجة في الدرجة الثانية والفئة (ب) من الدرجة الأولى.

ثالثاً :ويجوز للجهة المختصة بالترخيص أن تصدر تراخيص قيادة خاصة بذوي العاهات البدنية، وذلك وفقاً للشروط والأوضاع التي تحددها اللجنة الشعبية العامة للعدل بقرار يصدر في هذا الشأن بعد موافقة اللجنة الطبية.

( المادة الرابعة والعشرون)

يجوز إصدار تراخيص قيادة مؤقتة للتعليم، وذلك وفق الشروط والأوضاع التي تقررها اللجنة الشعبية العامة للعدل.

( المادة الخامسة والعشرون)

يقدم طلب الحصول على الترخيص على النموذج المعد لذلك مصحوباً بثلاث صور شمسية حديثة للطالب وإثبات لتاريخ ميلاده وشهادة الحالة الجنائية بشرط أن تكون صادرة خلال ثلاثة الأشهر السابقة على تاريخ تقديم الطلب.

ويكون إثبات تاريخ ميلاد الطالب من واقع اطلاع الموظف المختص على كتيب العائلة الخاص بمقدم الطلب.

(المادة السادسة والعشرون)( )

لا يجوز إصدار تراخيص القيادة إلا إذا توافرت في الطالب الشروط الآتية:- 

أ) ألا تقل سنه عن (18) ثماني عشرة سنة ميلادية، ويجوز بقرار من اللجنة الشعبية العامة للعدل زيادة هذه السن بالنسبة لنوع أو أكثر من أنواع تراخيص القيادة.

وتثبت السن من واقع كتيب العائلة، فإذا لم يكن تاريخ الميلاد معيناً بالشهر اعتبر الطالب مولوداً في أول يولية من سنة ولادته المبينة في كتيب العائلة.

وفي حالة عدم وجود شهادة ميلاد، تحدد السن بمعرفة لجنة طبية تشكل بقرار من اللجنة الشعبية العامة للعدل بالاتفاق مع اللجنة الشعبية العامة للصحة، ويستند التحديد إلى أول يولية من السنة التي تقررها اللجنة.

ب) أن يكون لائقاً صحياً للقيادة ويثبت ذلك من الفحص الطبي الذي تجريه اللجنة الطبية المشار إليها في البند السابق.

وتحدد شروط اللياقة الصحية وإجراءات اللجنة بقرار من اللجنة الشعبية العامة للعدل بالاتفاق مع اللجنة الشعبية العامة للصحة.

ج) ألا يكون قد سبق الحكم عليه في جريمة اعتياد السكر أو جريمة مخدرات ما لم يكن قد رد إليه اعتباره ويثبت ذلك بشهادة الحالة الجنائية.

د) أن يجيد قيادة المركبة الآلية التي يطلب الترخيص له بقيادتها ويثبت ذلك باجتيازه الامتحان الذي تجريه له لجنة يصدر بتشكيلها وتنظيم إجراءاتها قرار من اللجنة الشعبية العامة للعدل، على أن يكون من بين أعضائها موظف فني من الجهة المختصة بالترخيص ومندوب عن شرطة المرور.

هـ) أن يكون متمتعاً بالقدر الكافي للنظر، على أن يخضع فاقد إحدى عينيه للكشف الطبي سنوياً للتأكد من توافر هذا الشرط.

وأن لا يكون فاقداً لأحد أطرافه، وفي هذه الحالة لا يرخص له إلا بقيادة المركبات الآلية المخصصة للمعاقين وفقاً للتشريعات النافذة.

ويحصَّل عن كل من تقدير السن والفحص الطبي رسم يحدد بقرار من اللجنة الشعبية العامة للعدل.

( المادة السابعة والعشرون)

يصدر ترخيص القيادة على النموذج المعد لذلك وفقاً لما تقرره اللجنة الشعبية العامة للعدل في هذا الشأن.

ولا يجوز تجديد الترخيص إلا بعد تسوية المخالفات وسداد قيمة الغرامات الواجب أداؤها بمقتضى أحكام هذا القانون واللوائح والقرارات الصادرة بمقتضاه.

(المادة الثامنة والعشرون)

تجب إعادة الفحص الطبي لحامل ترخيص القيادة كلما تبين للجهات المختصة أن المرخص له فقد شرطاً من شروط اللياقة الصحية، وكذلك في الحالات الأخرى التي يصدر بتحديدها قرار من اللجنة الشعبية العامة للعدل.

وعلى حامل الترخيص التقدم للفحص الطبي كلما طلب منه ذلك.

وتخطر الجهة المختصة بالترخيص بنتيجة الفحص الطبي، ولهذه الجهة سحب الترخيص إذا ثبت أن المرخص له فقد شرطاً من شروط اللياقة الصحية.

( المادة التاسعة والعشرون)

على المرخص له حمل الترخيص أثناء القيادة وتقديمه فوراً للشرطة ولموظفي الجهة المختصة بالترخيص ممن لهم صفة مأموري الضبط القضائي متى طلب منه ذلك.

وعليه أن يخطر الجهة المختصة بالترخيص بكل تغيير يطرأ على محل إقامته وذلك خلال شهر على الأكثر من تاريخ التغيير.

الفصل الرابع

قواعـد المـرور

(المادة الثلاثون)

تتولى اللجنة الشعبية العامة للعدل إصدار القرارات اللازمة لبيان أحكام وقواعد المرور وإشارته وآدابه التي يجب على قائدي المركبات الآلية وغير الآلية والدراجات العادية والمشاة الالتزام بها بما في ذلك الأحكام المبينة لأولوية المرور في الميادين وملتقيات الطرق وكيفية تقدم مركبة آلية على أخرى تسير أمامها والأحكام الخاصة بالإضاءة وكيفية استعمال النور العاكس وجهاز التنبيه والحدود الدنيا والقصوى للسرعة في كل منطقة وغير ذلك.

( المادة الحادية والثلاثون)

يجب اتباع الإشارات والعلامات والقواعد التي تقررها أو تضعها شرطة المرور لتنظيم حركة المرور وسلامة الركاب والمشاة بما في ذلك قصر مرور أنواع معينة من المركبات الآلية أو غير الآلية أو الدراجات العادية على طرق أو جسور معينة أو في اتجاه معين.

( المادة الثانية والثلاثون)

مع عدم الإخلال بضرورة الحصول على الإذن من الجهة المختصة يجب على كل من يقوم بإجراء أية إنشاءات على طريق عامة أو عمليات رصف أو تعبيد أو حفر أن يخطر مقدماً مركز المرور المختص وأن يضع لوحات تحذيرية وإرشادات واضحة وإنارة كافية ما بين غروب الشمس وشروقها وفي جميع الأوقات التي تكون فيها الرؤية غير واضحة وعليه أن يتقيد بأية تعليمات أخرى تصدرها شرطة المرور.

وعليه عند انتهاء العمل إزالة أية عقبات أو عوائق تسبب في وجودها، ولشرطة المرور في حالة امتناعه عن ذلك أن تقوم بإزالتها بالطرق الإدارية على نفقته، ولا يخل ذلك بتوقيع العقوبة المقررة في المادة (الرابعة والستين) من هذا القانون.

(المادة الثالثة والثلاثون)

تقوم اللجنة الشعبية العامة للمواصلات والنقل البحري بالتعاون مع اللجنة الشعبية العامة للعدل بوضع الإشارات والقواعد المنظمة لحركة المرور على الطرق التي تربط بين بلدية أو أكثر.

كما تقوم اللجنة الشعبية للعدل بالتعاون مع اللجنة الشعبية للمواصلات والنقل البحري في البلدية المختصة بوضع الإشارات والقواعد المنظمة لحركة المرور على الطرق داخل مخططات المدن.

( المادة الرابعة والثلاثون)

على قائد المركبة الآلية ووسائل النقل الأخرى التزام الجانب الأيمن من الطريق أثناء سيره وأن يعطى الإشارة الضوئية المبينة لجهة انحراف المركبة قبل تغيير اتجاهها بمسافة كافية وأن يكون انحرافه بالمركبة تدريجياً إلى المكان الذي يريد الاتجاه إليه ولا يجوز له السير أو الوقوف عن جزء الطريق العام المخصص للمشاة وتعتبر الأرصفة وجوانب الطرق والمسالك المجاورة له، مخصصة للمشاة ما لم تقرر شرطة المرور ما يخالف ذلك.

كما لا يجوز استعمال الأضواء المبهرة للبصر في مواجهة أية مركبة قادمة من الاتجاه المضـاد.

(المادة الخامسة والثلاثون)

على قائد المركبة الآلية ووسائل النقل الأخرى التخفيف من السرعة عند ملتقى الطرق أو تقاطعها مع خطوط السكك الحديدية، وذلك بالقدر اللازم الذي يمكن معه تغيير الاتجاه أو الوقوف متى اقتضى الأمر.

(المادة السادسة والثلاثون)

لا يجوز لقائد المركبة الآلية ووسائل النقل الأخرى اختراق صفوف الجنود أو تلاميذ المدارس أو الكشافة أو اختراق جنازة أو أي موكب آخر.

(المادة السابعة والثلاثين)

لا يجوز حمل ركاب أكثر من الحد الأقصى المقرر أو تجاوز الحد الأقصى لوزن وارتفاع وعرض وحمولة سيارات نقل البضائع.

(المادة الثامنة والثلاثون )

على قائد سيارات الركوب العامة والنقل والحافلات الوقوف- كلما طلبت منه الجهات المختصة ذلك- أمام نقاط المرور أو ما في حكمها بالطرق العامة للتفتيش على تراخيص المركبات وعدد الركاب.

( المادة التاسعة والثلاثون)

على قائد المركبة الآلية الوقوف كلما طلبت منه شرطة المرور ذلك.

وعلى رجال شرطة المرور في حالة استلام أو حجز أي من الوثائق الخاصة بالمركبة أو بقائدها تسليم إيصال بذلك.

( المادة الأربعون)

يجب أن يكون لكل سيارة من سيارات النقل العام للركاب عند قيامها برحلة تزيد على خمسمائة كيلومتر سائقان يحمل كل منهما ترخيص قيادة من الدرجة الثالثة ويجب أن يكون لكل سيارة نقل في حالة قيادتها بمقطورة سائق ومساعد ولا يجوز للمساعد في هذه الحالة قيادة المركبة إلا إذا كان حاصلاً على ترخيص قيادة من الدرجة الثالثة.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

المادة الحادية والأربعون)

يجب أن يعلن بوضوح وفي مكان ظاهر داخل كل سيارة ركوب عامة أو حافلة للنقل العام للركاب عدد الركاب المصرح بنقلهم وتسعيرة النقل المقررة.

(المادة الثانية والأربعون)

1-على قائد الحافلة مراعاة ما يلي:

أ) ألا يقف بالحافلة في غير المحطات التي تحددها شرطة المرور بالتشاور مع اللجنة الشعبية للمرافق في البلدية المختصة.

ب) أن يقف بالحافلة في جميع المحطات المقررة ما دام في الحافلة مكان شاغر أو راكب يرغب في النزول، أو الصعود إلى الحافلة.

ج) أن يقف بالحافلة إلى جانب الرصيف وألا يبدأ السير بها إلا بعد التأكد من نزول وصعود الركاب.

د) عدم تغيير خط سير الحافلة المحدد بترخيصها أو اختصاره إلا بإذن من شرطة المرور.

2-وعلى قائد الحافلة البحث عما قد يكون ترك بها من أشياء تخص الركاب وذلك بعد انتهاء كل رحلة وتسليمها لأقرب مركز أو نقطة للشرطة خلال 24 ساعة إذا لم يطالب بها أصحابها.

(المادة الثالثة والأربعون)

لا يجوز لركاب الحافلة ما يلي:

أ) الوقوف داخل الحافلة في غير الأحوال المسموح فيها بذلك.

ب) الوقوف على سلم الحافلة.

ج)ركوب الحافلة إذا تكامل العدد المقرر لها.

د)الصعود أو النزول من الحافلة أثناء سيرها.

هـ) حمل أشياء ينجم عن ملامستها أو رائحتها أو ضخامة حجمها ضرر أو مضايقة للركاب.

و) الصعود إلى الحافلة أو النزول منها من غير الباب المخصص لذلك.

(المادة الرابعة والأربعون)

لا يجوز قطر أية مركبة أخرى بدون محرك بسيارة ركاب إلا بتصريح خاص بذلك من الجهة المختصة بالترخيص.

( المادة الخامسة والأربعون)

لا يجوز إجراء سباق بواسطة أي نوع من أنواع المركبات الآلية قبل الحصول على تصريح بذلك من اللجنة الشعبية العامة للعدل.

ويكون المصرح له بإجراء السباق مسئولاً وحده عما قد ينشأ عن السباق من ضرر له أو للغير.

( المادة السادسة والأربعون)

لا يجوز لأي شخص أن يكلف شخصاً آخر أو أن يسمح له بقيادة مركبة آلية دون أن يكون هذا الأخير حائزاً لترخيص قيادة لهذه المركبة وفق أحكام هذا القانون.

فإذا كان المكلف أو المسموح له بقيادة المركبة دون ترخيص من الأحداث فتحجز المركبة لمدة لا تقل عن شهرين ولا تزيد على ستة أشهر بالإضافة إلى العقوبة المقررة في هذا القانون.

(المادة السابعة والأربعون)

1- على قائد المركبة الآلية أن يقف في الحال إذا أوقع أو تسبب في إيقاع أي حادث من حوادث المرور سواء بالتصادم مع مركبة أخرى أو بإصابته أي شخص من المارة أو بإتلاف أي شيء من ممتلكات الغير، وأن يعطي الاسم والعنوان الخاص به وبمالك المركبة كلما طلب منه ذلك.

2- وإذا نتج عن الحادث إصابة شخص وجب عليه حمل المصاب على وجه السرعة إلى أقرب مستشفى أو مركز للإسعاف إذا وقع الحادث في مكان بعيد عن الجهة التي يمكن إسعافه فيها ولا توجد وسيلة أخرى لإسعاف المصاب، وعليه الإبلاغ عن الحادث فوراً إلى أقرب مركز أو نقطة للشرطة.

3-وعلى قائد المركبة الآلية إبلاغ أقرب مركز أو نقطة للشرطة عن أي حادث للمركبات الأخرى يراه أو يعلم بحصوله أثناء مروره على الطرق العامة.

(المادة الثامنة والأربعون)

على مالك المركبة أو المسئول عنها أن يدلي لرجال الشرطة أو النيابة العامة بناء على طلبها باسم وعنوان الشخص الذي كان يقود المركبة ومكان وأسماء ركابها ونوع حمولتها في وقت معين سواء كان القـائد هو المالك أو كـان أي شخص آخر مكلف أو مسموح له بقيادة المركبة.

ولا يجوز الامتناع عن إعطاء هذه البيانات أو إعطاء بيانات غير صحيحة.

(المادة التاسعة والأربعون)

إذا اتهم قائد أية مركبة آلية بارتكاب جنحة أو جناية بالمركبة الآلية أو داخلها جاز للنيابة العامة من تلقاء نفسها أو بناء على طلب شرطة المرور أن تأمر بسحب ترخيص القيادة مدة لا تجاوز شهراً، ولها إذا رأت مد مدة السحب أن تعرض الأمر على القاضي الجزئي المختص للنظر في الموضوع وذلك إلى حين الفصل في الدعوى.

( المادة الخمسون)

لرجل شرطة المرور عند ضبطه قائد أية مركبة مرتكباً لجناية أو لجنحة منصوص عليها في هذا القانون أو جنحة تتضمن مخالفة للآداب العامة أثناء قيادته للمركبة أو وجوده فيها، سحب ترخيص القيادة أو حجز المركبة، وعليه في هذه الحالة أن يعرض الأمر فوراًَ على رئيس قسم المرور المختص الذي له أن يقرر سحب ترخيص القيادة أو حجز المركبة لمدة لا تزيد على خمسة عشر يوماً ويجوز في الحالات المشار إليها سحب ترخيص القيادة وحجز المركبة لمدة لا تزيد على ثلاثين يوماًَ بقرار من اللجنة الشعبية للعدل في البلدية المختصة، ولمدة لا تزيد عن تسعين يوماً بقرار من أمين اللجنة الشعبية العامة للعدل.

وتكون مصاريف حجز المركبة وحفظها – وفقاً لأحكام هذه المادة- على نفقة المخالف، ولا تسلم له المركبة إلا بعد تسديد تلك المصاريف.

( المادة الحادية والخمسون)

يجوز بقرار من اللجنة الشعبية للعدل في البلدية المختصة سحب ترخيص قيادة كل من تقل سنه عن إحدى وعشرين سنة ميلادية إذا تكررت مخالفته لأحكام هذا القانون أو اللوائح أو القرارات الصادرة بمقتضاه.

ولا يجوز منحه ترخيصاً جديداً إلا بعد بلوغه سن الحادية والعشرين سنة ميلادية أو انقضاء عام على سحب الترخيص أي المدتين أطول. 

ويصدر بتحديد حالات وشروط استعمال هذه الصلاحية قرار من اللجنة الشعبية العامة للعدل.

(المادة الثانية والخمسون)

مع عدم الإخلال بحكم المادة (179) من القانون المدني، لا يجوز لحارس الحيوان أن يترك حيواناً في حراسته واقفاً أو متجولاً على طريق عام أو بالقرب منه على نحو يسبب خطراً على المارة من الأشخاص والمركبات.

وعلى من تكون في حراسته حيوانات مارة في الطريق العام في نفس اتجاهه أن يلتزم أقصى اليمين وأن يترك على يساره ممراً كافياً لمرور المركبات.

ولا يجوز لحارس الحيوانات أن يجتاز بها الطريق العام إلا عند المواقع المحددة والمميزة بإشارات خاصة تدل على جواز اجتياز الحيوانات عندها وفقاً لما تقرره اللجنة الشعبية العامة للعدل بالاتفاق مع اللجنة الشعبية العامة للاستصلاح الزراعي وتعمير الأراضي.

ولرجال الشرطة ضبط الحيوان الذي يتركه حارسه على الطريق العام مخالفاً لحكم هذه المادة، وفي هذه الحالة يحفظ الحيوان المضبوط في إحدى الحظائر الخاصة بالحيوانات على نفقة صاحبه لمدة أقصاها أسبوع واحد، فإذا لم يحضر لاستلامه خلال هذه المدة جاز بيعه على نفقته ويودع ثمنه بالخزينة العامة، ولا يسلم الثمن إلى صاحبه إلا إذا صدر حكم بعدم إدانته وبعد استقطاع نفقات الحيوان أو رعيه طيلة تلك المدة.

وتنظم إجراءات الحفظ والبيع بقرار من اللجنة الشعبية للعدل في البلدية المختصة.

( المادة الثالثة والخمسون)

تنظم القرارات التي تصدرها اللجنة الشعبية للبلدية المختصة القواعد والأحكام الخاصة بتسيير العربات التي تجر باليد أو بالحيوانات.

ولا يجوز تسيير العربات المشار إليها في الفقرة السابقة على الطرق العامة إلا إذا كان في تركيبها أو حمولتها ما يضر بسطح الطريق أو يسبب عرقلة للمرور أو خطراً على المارة.

كما لا يجوز استعمال العربات التي تجرها الحيوانات في نقل الركاب بمقابل إلا بعد الحصول على ترخيص بذلك من اللجنة الشعبية للبلدية المختصة.

( المادة الرابعة والخمسون)

يجب أن تتوافر في العربات والدراجات العادية التي تسير على الطرق العامة شروط المتانة والأمن بما في ذلك النور الأمامي والخلفي والمنبه والمكابح وألا يجوز استعمال تلك العربات والدراجات في غير الأغراض المخصصة لها.

ويعاقب بالعقوبة المنصوص عليها في المادة الرابعة والستين من هذا القانون كل من قاد عربة أو دراجة عادية مخالفاً حكماً من أحكام هذا القانون أو اللوائح أو القرارات الصادرة بمقتضاه مع مراعاة خفض قيمة العقوبة المنصوص عليها إلى النصف.

الفصل الخامس

العقوبـات

(المادة الخامسة والخمسون) 

مع عدم الإخلال بأية عقوبة تنص عليها القوانين الأخرى، يعاقب بغرامة لا تقل عن مائة دينار ولا تزيد على خمسمائة دينار:- 

1-كل من خالف أحكام المواد الثالثة والخامسة والرابعة عشرة والتاسعة عشرة والخامسة والأربعين والسادسة والأربعين والسابعة والأربعين فقرة (1) من هذا القانون.

2-كل من استعمل مركبة آلية في غير الغرض المرخص في استعمالها من أجله.

3-كل من قاد مركبة آلية بعد سحب ترخيصها أو ترخيص القيادة منه.

4 - كل من سرق أياً من الإشارات أو علامات المرور التي تضعها الجهات المختصة أو تعمد تغيير مكانها أو إخفائها أو تشويهها أو إتلافها.

5 - كل من قام بتصليح أي عطب خارجي بأية مركبة ناتج عن حادث تصادم دون الحصول مقدماً على موافقة كتابية من شرطة المرور.

6 - كل من قاد مركبة آلية على الطريق العام بسرعة تزيد على الحد المقرر طبقاً للقانون.

7 - كل من استعمل الهاتف النقال أثناء القيادة سواء في طلب المكالمات الهاتفية أو استقبالها.

8 - كل من خالف حكم المادة الحادية والعشرين فقرة(1) من هذا القانون وفي هذه الحالة يحكم بمصادرة المركبة الآلية إذا كان الجاني هو المالك لها أو سمح له مالكها بقيادتها مع علمه بأنه لا يحمل ترخيص قيادة.

(المادة الخامسة والخمسون)مكرر 

ملغاة.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

( المادة السادسة والخمسون )

مع عدم الإخلال بأية عقوبة أشد تنص عليها القوانين الأخرى يعاقب كل من اخترق بمركبته الإشارة الضوئية الحمراء بغرامة لا تقل عن عشرين ديناراً ولا تزيد عن مائة دينار، وبحجز المركبة لمدة لا تقل عن شهرين ولا تزيد عن خمسة أشهر مع سحب ترخيص القيادة للمدة نفسها.

ولا يجوز إيقاع الحجز على المركبة إذا كانت مملوكة للمجتمع.

( المادة السابعة والخمسون)

أ) - يعاقب بغرامة لا تقل عن عشرين ديناراً ولا تزيد على مائتي دينار كل من يخالف أحكام البنود 1، 2، 3، 4 من هذه المادة.

1-كل قائد مركبة آلية استعمل الأضواء المبهرة للبصر في مواجهة أية مركبة قادمة في الاتجاه المضاد.

2-كل من قاد مركبة آلية بدون إضاءة أو بدون عاكس للضوء.

3-كل من استعمل مركبة آلية على الطريق العام دون أن تتوفر فيها شروط الأمن والمتانة.

4-كل من اجتاز بمركبته الخطوط الطولية المتصلة التي تقسم الطريق إلى مسارين أو سار بمركبته فوقها أو خالف إشارة من إشارات الوقوف أو التوجيه الإجباري أو الدخول الممنوع التي تضعها شرطة المرور وفقاً للمادة الحادية والثلاثين من هذا القانون.

ب) يعاقب بغرامة لا تجاوز عشرين ديناراً:

1-كل من خالف أحكام المواد الثالثة عشرة والخامسة عشرة والعشرين والفقرتين (2،3) والثانية والعشرين والتاسعة والعشرين فقرة (2) والثامنة والأربعين من هذا القانون.

2-كل من استعمل بالمركبة منبهات صوتية مزعجة أو غير مألوفة وكل ما من شأنه أن يسبب الإزعاج أو الضوضاء وذلك باستثناء مركبات القوات المسلحة والإسعاف والمطافئ والشرطة.

وعلى شرطة المرور حجز ترخيص القيادة وترخيص المركبة إلى حين إزالة سبب المخـالفـة. 

3-كل من عطل حركة السير على الطرق العامة بشكل متعمد.

4-كل من ترك مركبته الآلية وبها مفتاح إدارتها أو لم يتخذ الاحتياطات المناسبة لمنع استخدامها بطريقة غير مشروعة.

( المادة الثامنة والخمسون)

مع عدم الإخلال بأحكام قانون تحريم الخمر وإقامة حد الشرب، يعاقب كل من قاد مركبة آلية أو عربة أو دراجة عادية وهو في حالة سكر أو تخدير بالحبس مدة لا تقل عن سنة وبسحب ترخيص القيادة مدة لا تقل عن سنة ولا تجاوز ثلاث سنوات، بالإضافة إلى مصادرة المواد المسكرة أو المخدرة

( المادة التاسعة والخمسون)( )

مع عدم الإخلال بأحكام قانون تحريم شرب الخمر وقانون المخدرات والمؤثرات العقلية يعاقب بالسجن كل من قتل بمركبته الآلية نفساً خطأ أو تسبب في قتلها.

( المادة الستون)

يعاقب كل من تسبب خطأ بمركبة آلية أو عربة أو دراجة عادية في إيذاء شخصي للغير بالعقوبات الآتية:

1-الحبس مدة لا تزيد على ستة أشهر أو الغرامة التي لا تقل عن عشرين ديناراً ولا تجاوز مائة دينار وذلك في حالة الإيذاء الشخصي البسيط.

ولا تقام الدعوى في هذه الحالة إلا بناء على شكوى الطرف المتضرر.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

2-الحبس والغرامة التي لا تقل عن خمسين ديناراً ولا تجاوز ثلاثمائة دينار أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين وبسحب ترخيص القيادة مدة لا تقل عن شهرين ولا تتجاوز سنة وذلك إذا توافر أحد الظرفين المنصوص عليهما في المادة(380) من قانون العقوبات. 

3-الحبس والغرامة التي لا تقل عن خمسين ديناراً ولا تجاوز خمسمائة دينار أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين وسحب ترخيص القيادة مدة لا تقل عن ستة أشهر ولا تزيد على سنة ونصف وذلك إذا نشأت عن الفعل إحدى الحالات المنصوص عليها في المادة (381) من قانون العقوبات.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

قانون رقم (10) لسنة 1371 و.ر بتعديل بعض أحكام القانون رقم (11) لسنة 1984 ف بشأن المرور على الطرق العامة . 
قرارات المؤتمرات الشعبية الأساسية في دور انعقادها العام السنوي للعام 1370 و.ر . 

وبعد الإطلاع على إعلان قيام سلطة الشعب . 

وعلى الوثيقة الخضراء الكبرى لحقوق الإنسان في عصر الجماهير . 

وعلى القانون رقم (20) لسنة 1991 إفرنجي بشأن تعزيز الحرية . 

وعلى القانون رقم (1) لسنة 1369 و.ر بشأن المؤتمرات الشعبية واللجان الشعبية . 

وعلى قانون العقوبات وتعديلاته . 

وعلى القانون رقم (11) لسنة 1984 إفرنجي بشأن المرور على الطرق العامة وتعديلاته . 

صاغ القانون الآتي 

المادة الأولى 

يستبدل بنص المادة الخامسة والخمسين من القانون رقم (11) لسنة 1984 إفرنجي المشار إليه النص الآتي :

مع عدم الإخلال بأية عقوبة أشد تنص عليها القوانين الأخرى ، يعاقب بغرامة لأتقل عن مائة دينار ولا تزيد على خمسمائة دينار .

1 ـ كل من يخالف أحكام المواد الثالثة والخامسة والرابعة عشرة والتاسعة عشرة والخامسة والأربعين والسادسة والأربعين والسابعة والأربعين فقرة (1) من هذا القانون . 

2 ـ كل من استعمل مركبة آلية في غير الغرض المرخص في استعمالها من أجله . 

3 ـ كل من قاد مركبة آلية بعد سحب ترخيصها أو ترخيص القيادة منه . 

4ـ كل من سرق أيا من الإشارات أو علامات المرور التي تضعها الجهات المختصة أو تعمد تغيير مكانها أو إخفاءها أو تشويهها أو إتلافها . 

5ـ كل من قام بتصليح أي عطب خارجي بأية مركبة ناتج عن حادث تصادم دون الحصول مقدماً على موافقة كتابية من شرطة المرور . 

6ـ كل من قاد مركبة آلية على الطريق العام بسرعة تزيد على الحد المقرر طبقاً للقانون . 

7- كل من استعمل الهاتف النقال أثناء القيادة سواء في طلب المكالمة الهاتفية أو استقبالها.

8ـ كل من خالف حكم المادة الحادية والعشرين فقرة (1) من هذا القانون وفي هذه الحالة يحكم بمصادرة المركبة الآلية إذا كان الجاني هو المالك لها أو سمح له مالكها بقيادتها مع علمه بأنه لا يحمل ترخيص قيادة . 

المادة الثانية 

تضاف إلى المادة الثالثة من القانون رقم (11) لسنة 1984 إفرنجي المشار إليه فقرتان جديدتان يجري نصهما على النحو التالي : 

ويجوز بقرار من أمين اللجنة الشعبية العامة للعدل والأمن العام حظر الترخيص لبعض أنواع من المركبات ، أو إلغاء الترخيص لها ، وذلك لدواعي المصلحة العامة . 

وفي حالة حظر الترخيص باستعمال المركبة الآلية أو إلغاء الترخيص الممنوح لها وفقاً لحكم الفقرة السابقة ، يتم الاستيلاء على المركبة الآلية على أن يعوض مالكها وفقاً لقواعد التعويض المعمول بها في التشريعات النافذة ، وذلك مع عدم الإخلال بحكم المادة الثالثة مكرر من هذا القانون . 

المادة الثالثة 

تضاف إلى المادة الثالثة من القانون رقم (11) لسنة 1984 إفرنجي المشار إليه مادة جديدة تحت رقم الثالثة مكرر يجري نصها على النحو التالي : 

تصادر المركبات الصحراوية دون تعويض في الحالات الآتية : 

1ـ إذا تم استيرادها دون الحصول على ترخيص بذلك . 

2ـ إذا تم ضبطها في الأماكن التي يصدر بتحديدها قرار من أمين اللجنة الشعبية العامة للعدل والأمن العام ، ولو كان مرخصاً باستعمال . 

3ـ إذا تم استعمالها بدون ترخيص وذلك أياً كان مكان وجودها . 

مادة الرابعة 

تلغى المادة الخامسة والخمسون مكرر من القانون رقم (11) لسنة 1984 إفرنجي المشار إليه المضافة بالقانون رقم (13) لسنة 1423 ميلادية ، كما يلغى كل حكم يخالف أحكام هذا القانون . 

مادة الخامسة 

يعمل بهذا القانون من تاريخ صدوره ، وينشر في مدونة التشريعات . 



مؤتمر الشعب العام 

صدر في سرت 

الموافق : 13/الصيف/ 1371 و.ر

----------

